
StackOverflow.org - gprasanth
http://stackoverflow.org/
======
beobab
Can't help feeling that this domain is just there to glean traffic from
stackoverflow.com. I would have said such attempts were likely to be a bit
self-defeating with the high-tech community the way it is.

~~~
koralatov

        Domain ID:D104182029-LROR
        Domain Name:STACKOVERFLOW.ORG
        Created On:01-Apr-2004 22:50:27 UTC
        Last Updated On:06-Jul-2013 19:52:59 UTC
        Expiration Date:01-Apr-2014 22:50:27 UTC
    

StackOverflow.com was ``created in 2008 by Jeff Atwood and Joel Spolsky'',[1]
so I think it's probably just a coincidence.[2]

Besides, what possible benefit does Brian, author of the .ORG, get from
gleaning traffic from .COM? He has no ads, isn't trying to sell anything, and
isn't offering a competing service...

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_Overflow](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_Overflow)

[2]: Or a trip in a time machine being totally squandered.

~~~
beobab
You are quite correct. I apologize for my brash assumption.

